# bandsaw choice



## fshenkin94 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have been looking at bandsaws and am debating between the delta 14", the Grizzly 14" and the HF 14".  What do you experts out there think.


----------



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

What's the price difference in those?


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 2, 2006)

Until they quit making the riser blocks for the HF model, I would have said that one. Several of us have them and I have no complaints with mine. I'd probably go with the Grizzly now, because you can still get riser kits for theirs.


----------



## fshenkin94 (Nov 2, 2006)

The delta runs $379.00.  The Grizzly is $429.00 and the HF is $289.00.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 2, 2006)

FWIW, I have the Grizzly and absolutely love it!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 2, 2006)

Grizzly G0555. Best value for the money, hands down. I have one. You can't have it. []


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 2, 2006)

Plus just think of service---getting parts makes a big differance. Grizzly will win that battle every day of the week.


----------



## pete00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Amazon has grizzly on sale now for 395.00............


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 2, 2006)

I have the Delta// it was on sale at Lowe's and cheaper than the HF, but I'm not sure but what they aren't the same saw.. different paint job.  My Delta is made in Taiwan/China don't remember which and looks almost identical to HF.  Wanted either a Grizzly or Rikon from Woodcraft.... just wasn't in the budget.

If you plan to do resawing.. the Delta does NOT come with a resaw fence.. will need to buy the Kreg..  addtional $100+..  I've did some research on the Delta fence at near same price.. and many of the posts on the I'net said Delta's fence was less than optimum.  HF sells an inexpensive fence, but will not fit the Delta.. probably will fit their saw.


----------



## Trapshooter (Nov 2, 2006)

I have my eye on a Rikon 18", 12" resaw height, on sale at Woodcraft for $999.00.  They also have a new 14" Rikon that has a resaw height of 13" for just under $800.00.  Can't afford either one yet.
http://www.rikontools.com

  Also check out Rikon's new lathe http://www.rikontools.com/Products/Lathes/70-500.htm


----------



## darbytee (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm a Rikon convert. I got the 18" about two years ago and I wouldn't trade it for anything in that price range. The 14" deluxe is currently $750 and the regular 14" is under $500.


----------



## massman (Nov 2, 2006)

I have had the Grizzly your looking at for three months now and love it!!!!! I did a ton of research and bought it through Amazon.

Bernie


www.writingwood.com


----------



## txcwboy (Nov 2, 2006)

I just bought the Delta 10 inch and I like it. cuts like Butttaaaaaaah !

Dave


----------



## chigdon (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a Jet and love it but would probably choose the Grizzly from that list.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 2, 2006)

I have the HF 14", riser block, timberwolf blades and I love it. Well worth the $200 (+ the riser block) I paid for it on sale and with a coupon. Siitch went bad and a new one was here in 4 days. I have no complaints. I love the saw.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by fshenkin94_
> <br />I have been looking at bandsaws and am debating between the delta 14", the Grizzly 14" and the HF 14".  What do you experts out there think.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trapshooter_
> <br />I have my eye on a Rikon 18", 12" resaw height, on sale at Woodcraft for $999.00.  They also have a new 14" Rikon that has a resaw height of 13" for just under $800.00.  Can't afford either one yet.



If I was going to spend over $500 for a bandsaw, it would be the Fisch 16"... 12" resaw capacity. Saw one demonstrated lasat year and fell in love with it.


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2006)

This is what I've been watching for a while now...

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0513X


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />This is what I've been watching for a while now...
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0513X



That makes me want to throw my G0555 in the trash.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I have the HF 14", riser block, timberwolf blades and I love it. Well worth the $200 (+ the riser block) I paid for it on sale and with a coupon. Siitch went bad and a new one was here in 4 days. I have no complaints. I love the saw.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



I'm with Don on this one.  It was originally $340 .. on sale for $289 .... plus a 20% off coupon ... and I was in business. It's made in Taiwan along with most other bandsaws.  You can buy a whole lot of pen kits with the money saved. 

The only drawback was the assembly. The directions were awful, but HF sent me a whole pile of great big photos to use .. made things easier.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 3, 2006)

Al,
Delta's directions weren't any better... good thing there was pictures.. "don't need no stinkin' directions"

Same with the DC.. took most of a day to put it together, even with pictures.


----------

